# Did Someone Say Pelham Blue? 1968 Gibson Melody Maker 2 Single Coils



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## bobartlarry (Dec 3, 2016)

I'm not well versed in Melody Makers, but similar one for less at Capsule.








Gibson Melody Maker


My favorite colour finish ! Here is a really cool 1967/68 Gibson Melody Maker in Pelham Blue . This one has all the original parts and electronics , the pots date to 1968, the original pickup sounds fantastic , the finish is original but at some point it looks like someone started to sand it...



www.capsulemusic.com


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Seems on the high side since the original pickups & harness are gone. That one likely has the narrow & generally less desirable 1 9/16” nut width too.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

bobartlarry said:


> I'm not well versed in Melody Makers, but similar one for less at Capsule.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One pickup vs two is worth a bit more.


----------



## bobartlarry (Dec 3, 2016)

player99 said:


> One pickup vs two is worth a bit more.


Thanks! That is a glaring difference that I don't know how I missed.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

bobartlarry said:


> Thanks! That is a glaring difference that I don't know how I missed.


Not to say they both are price right or wrong...


----------



## fogdart (Mar 22, 2017)

I love all of the mods. The new pickups and harness are major plus IMO. Too bad about the finish on the back. I’d love to own that guitar if it had the original finish. Remove the neck pickup and single humbucker in the bridge. Be super vibey


----------



## Axeman9216 (Mar 15, 2019)

What is the pickup routing like? Would p90s fit without any routing?


----------

